# Tang Soo everyone!



## tsd48507 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello from Michigan. Joined looking for guidance and inspiration as my family and I enjoy our journey into martial arts. Been reading for a little while now and have picked up some great training tips already.
  I have a large family of 7 that trains together at an ITF dojang. Currently all Orange-stripe testing for Green Belt next weekend.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 27, 2017)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome to MT!  I am also in Michigan.


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 28, 2017)

tsd48507 said:


> Hello from Michigan. Joined looking for guidance and inspiration as my family and I enjoy our journey into martial arts. Been reading for a little while now and have picked up some great training tips already.
> I have a large family of 7 that trains together at an ITF dojang. Currently all Orange-stripe testing for Green Belt next weekend.



Awesome!  Welcome to MT!

I have been training TKD since the early '90's and my three oldest kids have been training with me for 4 years now and my 4th child has been training with me for 2.5 years and my youngest for the last 6 months.

Such a great thing to do with family!


----------



## tsd48507 (Apr 28, 2017)

It has been really fun so far. The kids are getting good so fast, wish i had started when I was young. 
I'm creeping up on 40 this year, didnt realize how badly out of shape i was, lol. The first few months were pretty rough the day after training.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 28, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Buka (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, tsd48507. 

And Tang Soo right back atcha'.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 8, 2017)

Curious, where in Michigan are you from? I'm a Tang Soo Do 'er from west central area tween Grand Rapids and Big Rapids.


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 9, 2017)

welcome to mT TSD and enjoy your Martial arts Journey


----------

